# samba problem beim kopieren auf linuxplatte



## fastfred (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Community!
Ich habe ein Problem mit Samba. Ich nutze Samba unter Suse Linux 10 und konfiguiere alles über Webmin. Wenn ich über meinen Windows XP Rechner eine Datei in ein vom Linuxserver freigegebenes verzeichniss kopieren will, erscheint eine Fehlermeldung(siehe Anhang).

Was muss ich ändern? Anbei meine Samba-Config:


```
[global]
	workgroup = MSHEIMNETZ
	server string = Sambaserver(Tanze Samba mit mit)
	security = SHARE
	map to guest = Bad User
	server signing = auto
	printcap name = cups
	add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd  -c Machine -d /var/lib/nobody -s /bin/false %m$
	logon path = \\%L\profiles\.msprofile
	logon drive = P:
	logon home = \\%L\%U\.9xprofile
	domain master = No
	ldap ssl = no
	write list = @sambauser
	read only = No
	create mask = 0664
	directory mask = 0775
	guest ok = Yes
	cups options = raw
	include = /etc/samba/dhcp.conf

[Gameserver]
	comment = Gameserveranwendungen
	path = /winplatte/Gameserver/
	create mask = 0777
	directory mask = 0777
```

Vorab schonmal Danke!

Fast Fred


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Dezember 2005)

Ich moechte Dich bitten Deinen Beitrag bezueglich Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu korrigieren und Dich auch in Zukunft daran zu halten.

Uebrigens: Auf den Server komm ich nicht drauf, da kommt die gute, alte Forbidden-Meldung. Poste das Bild oder besser den Text der Fehlermeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## fastfred (7. Dezember 2005)

Jo habe ich gemacht. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung bezüglich des "Vorgängerbeitrags".

Fast Fred


----------

